# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  سیستم ارسال کارت تبریک نوروز طراحی شده با دلفی

## SyntaxCheck

دوستان از وبسایت من بازدید کنید.کلیه صفحات با یک نرم افزار طراحی شده با دلفی ایجاد میشه.
در ضمن برای دوستان خودتون کارت تبریک بفرستید.
دوستان برنامه نویس نظرتون رو درباره سایت بگید.ممنونم.
http://www.whiteiran.com/cards.htm

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

کار قشنگ و با سلیقه ای را انجام دادی ......
در ضمن اون قسمت فرستادن متن را می توانی فارسی یونیکد کنی و هنگام فرستادن ایمیل فرمت آنرا اچ تی ام انتخاب کنی تا صد در صد با خیال راحت به همه جا فارسی فرستاده شود .
من این ایده تبدیل به اچ تی ام یونیکد را اینجا پیاده کرده ام :
http://www.geocities.com/vahid_nasiri/e_mail.htm

شما با خیال راحت مجاز هستید سورس من را به برنامه اتان اضاف کنید.  :wink: 

موفق باشی

----------


## Inprise

مرسی اخلاق ورزشی ... !  :mrgreen: 

راستی علی آقا - دستت درد نکنه .  :)

----------


## SyntaxCheck

وحید جون دستت درد نکنه.شما هم چیز جالبی درست کردی.حتما سعی میکنم ازش استفاده کنم.راست میگی من باید یونیکدش میکردم.این کارو انشالله میکنم.اما من یه مشکل دیگه با html دارم.وقتی سعی میکنم که پیام وارد شده رو تو یه قالب html تبدیل کنم و بفرستم این کار انجام میشه اما وقتی میل رو میخونیم بصورت html دیده نمیشه.راههای مختلف رو هم امتحان کردم.ولی نشد.اگه در این زمینه دوستان راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم.از جوونیتون خیر ببینید :wink:  :mrgreen: 
در ضمن رفقا کمک کنید و نظراتتون رو راجع به طراحی این وبسایت فارسی که با دلفی درست شده بگید بلکه به جایی برسه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

با اینکه نوشتن یک Forum با دلفی مثل بادبادک هوا کردن با زنجیر تو زیرزمین محسوب میشه (شوخی کردم :mrgreen: ) ، امکان بعدی که ممکنه بخوای به سایتت اضافه کنی میتونه یک Forum نوشته شده با دلفی باشه.

بابت سایتت هم بهت تبریک میگم. و خوشحالم که بالاخره یکی از بر و بچه‌های این Forum یک کاری کرد.
البته برای اینکه بواسطه اون به دیگران (مثلا VB کارها) پز بدیم هنوز زوده و باید روش بیشتر کار شه. در ضمن بهت توصیه میکنم سراغ Intraweb نری، اگه دوست داشتی بدونی چرا بعدا احتمالا یه مقاله در این مورد خواهم داد.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

آقای SyntaxCheck من با asp.net اینکار را انجام داده ام و مشکلی ندارد. در دات نت شی ایی به نام smtpMail و یا مشابه آن! وجود دارد که نوع ایمیل فرستاده شده را می توان متن معمولی و یا اچ تی ام ال انتخاب کرد......... فقط بایک خط کد نویسی..... احتمالا باید در دلفی و آبجکتی که از آن استفاده می کنی این خاصیت هم وجود داشته باشد ولی در مورد وب به شما توصیه می کنم یا asp.net را شروع کنید و یا php و مطلبی که جناب اسیستنت نوشتند اصلا هم شوخی نبود! و یادتان باشد شتر سواری دولا دولا نمی شود ......  :wink:  :lol:
البته امیدوارم  اینپی جون دوباره یک مقاله 1000 خطی در مورد دلفی و وب اینجا کپی و پیست نکند .... چون بهتر است لقمه از راه عادی آن وارد دهان و بلعیده شود و نه اینکه چند دور دورسر پیچیده شود و سپس وارد دهان گردد......

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بهمون دلیل که توصیه کردم از Intraweb استفاده نکنی بهمون دلیل هم توصیه میکنم از <span dir=ltr>.Net</span>  هم استفاده نکنی. در اینگونه موارد PHP بهترین انتخاب است چون بر خلاف ASP.NET یک سیستم Multi Platform است.

----------


## Inprise

برادر وحید

تولید دینامیک محتوای صفحات وب همونطوری که خودت میدونی (!) از  5 بخش تشکیل شده :

الف) دریافت درخواست مشتری ( کلاینت )

ب) پردازش جزئیات درخواست

ج) مراجعه به منابع و تهیه محتوای مورد نظر

د) تولید خروجی سازگار با محیط کاربر ( اینجا همون وب براوزر)

ه) ارسال پاسخ

**** شروع مقاله هزار خطی (!)****

الف) دلفی به عنوان یک زبان قدرتمند برنامه نویسی امکان دریافت درخواستهای مرورگر وب رو داره و با توجه به متد درخواست (  Get or Post  ) فقط با دو دستور ساده محتوای اون رو به دست میاره .

ب) دلفی به عنوان یکی از قدرتمندترین محیطهای مجتمع تولید نرم افزار و کتابخانه غنی نرم افزاری بین محصولات موجود ( چه اسکریپت هائی مثل  PHP  و  Perl یا محیطهائی مثل  Asp.Net ) قدرتمندترین نمونه برای پردازش درخواست کاربره . ( بنده اگر تعریف از خود نباشه از همه تکنولوژی های فوق بارها و بارها استفاده کردم و با توجه به شغلم -  Cert ..... 8)  - به نقاط قوت و ضعفشون آگاه هستم )

ج)دلفی به عنوان رابطی غنی در ارتباط با منابع ( چه منابع سیستم عامل چه منابع مورد نظر برای تولید محتوای سایت ) توانا ترین محصول است . دسترسی مستقیم و بی دغدغه به بانکهای اطلاعاتی (  DbXpress  - و محصولات متفرقه دسترسی مستقیم به بانکهای اطلاعاتی مثل  Zeos  ) دسترسی به منابع شبکه . دسترسی به منابع سیستم عامل و حتی دسترسی به سخت افزار . از قابلیتهای یکتای دلفی است . ( دوست دارم ببینم اگر شما بخواهید با  ASP  یا  PHP روباتی که چند تا جوجه دانشجو طراحی کردن رو از طریق وب کنترل کنید چه میکنید ... )  :roll: 

د)دلفی با دارا بودن قابلیتهای به روز درست مانند بقیه محیطهای توانائی تولید خروجی مناسب بر پایه اطلاعات بندهای قبل را داراست و اضافه بر آن امکان برقراری  Streamming و ارسال جریانی داده ها نیز در دلفی موجود است که پیاده سازی آن در برخی از محیطهای مسبوق الذکر غیر ممکن و در برخی دیگر بسیار دشواره ! 

ه) توضیح نمیخاد ! با یه دستور نتایج ارسال میشه . همین !!! ( کی بود از پروداکتیویتی محیط وی بی حرف میزد ؟؟؟  :roll:  )

----

دلفی همکنون تنها محیطی است که همزمان توانائی تولید  CGI  ( سازگار با کلیه وب سرورها ) و همچنین  WIN-CGI . تولید  ISAPI  ( هم اکستنشن هم فیلتر - سازگار با وب سرور مایکروسافت ) تولید  NSAPI  ( سازگار با وب سرور استاندارد نت اسکیپ و آی پلنت ) تولید  DSO  ( اشیا ری یوزیبل محیطهائی مثل Apache  ) تولید  Shared module های مورد استفاده در  Apache  ایضا تولید اشیا قابل استفاده در  ASP  و همچنین استفاده از آداپتورهای رابط برای استفاده از جاوا اسکریپت - وی بی اسکریپت و حتی  PHP  به عنوان اسکریپت سرور ساید برای کلاسهای تولید شده برای دسترسی به منابع . امکان تولید وب سرویسهای سازگار با محصولات مایکروسافت و محصولات سان میکروسیستمز . تولید سرویسهای محیط ویندوز . تولید سرویسهای محیط لینوکس . طراحی سیستمهای تولید دینامیک محتوای وب رو به اوج خودش رسونده .

امیدوارم من بعد کسی در زمینه دلفی کل کل بی مورد راه نندازه که شاکی میشم !!!!  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

محیط  ASP.NET هرچند دارای توان بالائیست اما اگر هزینه مالکیت نرم افزار ( به ایران خودمون که همه نرم افزارها 1000 تومن قیمت دارن توجه نکنید ) پیچیدگی محیط . لزوم برقراری سیستم نرم افزاری مجزا برای اجرای نرم افزارها ( دات نت فریم ورک ) و آخرالامر محدود بودن به ویندوز رو در نظر بگیرید بیش از پیش متوجه میشید چی دارم عرض میکنم . ( البته اگر از محیطهائی مثل وب ماتریکس که برای توسعه  Asp.Net  توسعه داده شدن استفاده کنید شاید تا حدودی مشکلات بالا قابل گذشت باشه )

PHP  هرچند برای تولید محتوای دینامیک وب امکانات خوبی داره اما نداشتن محیط توسعه اون رو خیلی عقب انداخته . هر چند با استفاده از محیطهائی مثل  Zend Studio  این خلا تا حدی جبران میشه . حجم بالای کد و یکدست نبودن سینتکس از نقاط ضعف جدی  PHP  است .

به هر ترتیب این اینپرایز (!‌  :twisted:  ) است که قاطعانه بر افق  Dynamic Web Content  میدرخشد .  :D 

اگر کسی فکر میکنه میتونه به خودش جرات بده و در مورد توانائی های دلفی و سی بیلدر شک و شبهه ای ارائه کنه کفن بپوشه و بیاد جلو !!!!!  :twisted:  :twisted: 


اینپرایز مرد عنکبوتی !!!  :gunfire: 

( ..عین این بچه های ده ساله که تا یه فیلم میبینن زود میرن لباس نقش اولش رو میخرن و اسمش رو میزارن رو خودشون ...  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  )

----------


## SyntaxCheck

دوستان عزیز سلام
وحید جون nmsmtp مشابه همون آبجکت در asp هست.یه پراپرتی هم داره بنام subtype که کار تعیین نوع ایمیل رو داره.ایت پراپرتی هم چهار تا گزینه داره که یکیش html هست.اما من با این پراپرتی کلی ور رفتم نشد که نشد.والا دیگه دارم قات میزنم.اما تو این وسط یه فکر دیگه به ذهنم رسید که جالبه.تا فردا شب سعی میکنم عملیش کنم.
در ضمن از DelphiAssistant عزیز هم تشکر میکنم.
و من هم عقیده دارم که "به هر ترتیب این اینپرایز (!‌  ) است که قاطعانه بر افق Dynamic Web Content میدرخشد ."
راستی بچه ها سیستم مجانی کانتر سایت رو هم ببینید.خودم که خیلی باهاش حال میکنم به خصوص وقتی که میبینم شالوده اصلی همچین سیستم کانتر جالبی با دلفی 50 فقط  خط برنامه شده(که بازم میشه کمش کرد).اما الحق و الانصاف (من که بعید میدونم :wink: ) تو هیچ محیط طراحی وب اپلیکیشن دیگه ای بشه در مدت 3 ساعت و با این حجم همچین کاری رو از صفر انجام داد.

----------


## amirrf

با استفاده از Indy، کافی است خاصیت ContentType از TIdMessage را برابر text/html قرار دهید و برای یونیکد خاصیت Charset را utf-8.

و البته بدنه نامه را بصورت html بنویسید. 

برای راحتی دریافت کننده این خط را نیز در آن قراردهید:
&lt;meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">

----------


## sayana

آقای حدادیان (اگه اشتباه نوشتم ببخشید ) سایت قشنگی بود امیدوارم موفق باشید 
در ضمن اینپرایز من کفن نداشتم وگرنه میومدم  :lol:   8)   :twisted: 
یه دقیقه صبر برم بخرم و برمی گردم  :silly: 
شوخی کردم . بودن یا نبودن مسئله اینست !!!!!!!!!!!!!
دلفی یا وی بی !!!!!!!!!!!! مسئله این نیست  :lol: 
 8)   :lol:   :wink:   :D

----------

